# Un OSX pour PC



## crucho (30 Septembre 2005)

Salut !
Pourquoi Apple ne fabrique-t-elle pas un OS pour PC ? Oui, pourquoi ? Mais uniquement pour PC. Bien sur on garderait OSX pour nous et Apple creerait un nouveau systeme pour PC. Juste pour ne pas qu'on soit infecté de virus...


----------



## krystof (30 Septembre 2005)

Suis pas certain que tu sois au bon endroit là.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

M'enfin cruchooooo...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Septembre 2005)

Sergent chef Crucho a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> Pourquoi Apple ne fabrique-t-elle pas un OS pour PC ? Oui, pourquoi ? Mais uniquement pour PC. Bien sur on garderait OSX pour nous et Apple creerait un nouveau systeme pour PC. Juste pour ne pas qu'on soit infecté de virus...



*Ben oui en fait*
appeule ferait un OS tout pourrave pour les utilisateurs de pécés qu'on mettrait plein de cochonneries dedans que les hackerz et les pirats y viendraient foutre leur merde dedans alors qu'en fait on garderait sur mac le même OS mais en plus mieux que les hackerz et les pirats ils le verraient même pas que c'est pas le même et que du  cou ils ferait pas attention et que nous on continuera à pas avoir de virusse.
Parceque les pécés c'est moche et c'ets beige et que mon ordinateur il est joli et mieux parce que y'a pas Windows dedans. Si appeule faisait un mac os pour pécé que ce serait pas un mac os et qu'en fait si les gens ne le voient pas que c'est pas le même on vivra à l'abri des méchants et des extra-terrestres qui veulent envahir la Terre.

En fait moi je pense que c'est la meilleure idée de la journée. La citation du jour même.


----------



## da capo (30 Septembre 2005)

Avant tout, à mon humble avis, Apple s'il devait se pencher sur un os pour compatibles Windows, chercherait à améliorer l'expérience utilisateur.
Et dans ce cas, je pense que sa première proposition irait dans le sens de la rationalisation du clavier : rendre le signe @ accessible sans combinaison de touche et surtout regrouper ctrl alt suppr sous une seule touche


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ben oui en fait*
> appeule ferait un OS tout pourrave pour les utilisateurs de pécés qu'on mettrait plein de cochonneries dedans que les hackerz et les pirats y viendraient foutre leur merde dedans alors qu'en fait on garderait sur mac le même OS mais en plus mieux


mais Microsoft la déjà fait pour Apple ça un truc tout pourri ou les hackers vont tout péter


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

Oui mais non en fait. Parce que enfin bon, d'abord faudrait que ça soit possible tout en étant farfelu sans être pour autant concevable et futile. D'où l'utilité de la nécessité pour tout un chacun de n'être concerné que par ce qui s'adresse à d'autres et inversement. Alors là, et à cette condition unique, il deviendrait envisageable d'étendre ça à la vide totalité complète et l'ensemble deviendrait unanimement discutable. Du coup, on serait face à une aberration logique qui non seulement pourrait nous couper définitivement du monde mais en plus nous rassemblerait comme un seul frère dans un même but, mais tout le monde sait que c'est une utopie intrinsèque. Enfin, ça, j'avoue que j'en suis pas tout à fait sûr, mais c'est un truc que j'ai lu quelque part, donc ça ne doit pas être tout à fait faux. Ou alors faudrait demander à Sonny qui est spécialiste de la chose en question et en réponse.
Et Lycée de Versailles.


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2005)

pas voilà, c'est si simple pourtant... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

Ben ouais mais que veux-tu... On est dans un bar de contrebandiers et il semble difficile de demander aux consommateurs de matière frelatée de réfléchir. Alors que bon. Entre nous et la place de la Concorde, un ptit miroir, un bon mimétisme, un plissement d'yeux et Hop ! C'est à la portée de tout le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

Bon Allez. Au suivant.


TASSIN !!!!! C'est ton tour !!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais non en fait. Parce que enfin bon, d'abord faudrait que ça soit possible tout en étant farfelu sans être pour autant concevable et futile. D'où l'utilité de la nécessité pour tout un chacun de n'être concerné que par ce qui s'adresse à d'autres et inversement. Alors là, et à cette condition unique, il deviendrait envisageable d'étendre ça à la vide totalité complète et l'ensemble deviendrait unanimement discutable. Du coup, on serait face à une aberration logique qui non seulement pourrait nous couper définitivement du monde mais en plus nous rassemblerait comme un seul frère dans un même but, mais tout le monde sait que c'est une utopie intrinsèque. Enfin, ça, j'avoue que j'en suis pas tout à fait sûr, mais c'est un truc que j'ai lu quelque part, donc ça ne doit pas être tout à fait faux. Ou alors faudrait demander à Sonny qui est spécialiste de la chose en question et en réponse.
> Et Lycée de Versailles.



Hum ... aspirine, siouplait ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

Ahhh !! En voilà un bon sujet !!!

Qui commence ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2005)

Ça va de mal en pis (thivier)


----------



## iKool (30 Septembre 2005)

Pourquoi ? Pourquoi  ?
Pourquoi ce silence ?
Oui Pourquoi ? Pourquoi ? Pourquoi ?
Pourquoi ce grand vide quand je pense à nous ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

Et meeeeeeeeeerde :mouais:


----------



## iKool (30 Septembre 2005)

crucho a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> Pourquoi Apple ne fabrique-t-elle pas un OS pour PC ? Oui, pourquoi ? Mais uniquement pour PC. Bien sur on garderait OSX pour nous et Apple creerait un nouveau systeme pour PC. Juste pour ne pas qu'on soit infecté de virus...


Tu sais pourtant bien que quiconque allume un PC tombe assez vite sur un os


----------



## lof. (30 Septembre 2005)

Une guerre ouverte entre apple et microsoft pour les OS sur i386 et j'ai bien peur que se soit la fin de mac os x (trop gros passera pas ha bon      )

Un peu dur mais la bataille ne sera pas gagné par le meilleur os mais celui qui fait le plus de pression ... et une pression pour lof.      

Tien je me demande pourquoi j'ai un mac moi ... ha oui je sais c'est pour l'unix qui est dessous :mouais:  :mouais:

:casse:  :casse:  :casse: doucement merci


----------



## crucho (30 Septembre 2005)

Moi qui pensait que ce serait un sujet interessant....


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Septembre 2005)

crucho a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui pensait que ce serait un sujet interessant....




Mouarfffff, tu m'as bien fait rire !!! 


 pour tous ces posts


----------



## lof. (30 Septembre 2005)

Un  sujet intéressant dans un bar, il faut être optimiste !!! 

 :love:  :love:  :love:




....


----------



## quetzalk (30 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ben oui en fait*
> appeule ferait un OS tout pourrave pour les utilisateurs de pécés qu'on mettrait plein de cochonneries dedans que les hackerz et les pirats y viendraient foutre leur merde dedans alors qu'en fait on garderait sur mac le même OS mais en plus mieux que les hackerz et les pirats ils le verraient même pas que c'est pas le même et que du  cou ils ferait pas attention et que nous on continuera à pas avoir de virusse.
> Parceque les pécés c'est moche et c'ets beige et que mon ordinateur il est joli et mieux parce que y'a pas Windows dedans. Si appeule faisait un mac os pour pécé que ce serait pas un mac os et qu'en fait si les gens ne le voient pas que c'est pas le même on vivra à l'abri des méchants et des extra-terrestres qui veulent envahir la Terre.
> 
> ...





> Posté par [MGZ] BackCat
> Oui mais non en fait. Parce que enfin bon, d'abord faudrait que ça soit possible tout en étant farfelu sans être pour autant concevable et futile. D'où l'utilité de la nécessité pour tout un chacun de n'être concerné que par ce qui s'adresse à d'autres et inversement. Alors là, et à cette condition unique, il deviendrait envisageable d'étendre ça à la vide totalité complète et l'ensemble deviendrait unanimement discutable. Du coup, on serait face à une aberration logique qui non seulement pourrait nous couper définitivement du monde mais en plus nous rassemblerait comme un seul frère dans un même but, mais tout le monde sait que c'est une utopie intrinsèque. Enfin, ça, j'avoue que j'en suis pas tout à fait sûr, mais c'est un truc que j'ai lu quelque part, donc ça ne doit pas être tout à fait faux. Ou alors faudrait demander à Sonny qui est spécialiste de la chose en question et en réponse.
> Et Lycée de Versailles.



*JE VOUS AIME !!!*  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## fantomas007 (30 Septembre 2005)

:rateau:  :rateau:     :love:  :love:   

Retrouvez le nouvel opus du gendarme, "le gendarme à cupertino...."


----------



## crucho (30 Septembre 2005)

Fantomas si je te chope !
Bon, dites moi ou le poster ce sujet si le bar ne convient pas !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

Le problème ne vient jamais du bar mais toujours des clients.


PC revue ? 01 informatique ?


NON !!!!



ici !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> *JE VOUS AIME !!!*  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


 Merci


----------



## golf (30 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mac4Ever !!!


Ou MacBidouille, l'accueil y est encore plus chaleureux


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

Je ne sais pas si c'est bien ce qu'on fait, mais ça soulagerait que ça porte ses fruits  (du chêne, évidemment )


----------



## da capo (30 Septembre 2005)

Vous êtes vraiment aimables avec les confrères.
pourquoi pas là


----------



## crucho (30 Septembre 2005)

En fait si je comprend bien :
1° - les utilisateurs de Mac ne sont pas ouverts aux discussions si on touche à leur systeme
2° - les utilisateurs de PC ne sont pas ouverts aux discussions si on touche à leur systeme
Conclusion :
aucun des deux n'est ouvert...


----------



## da capo (30 Septembre 2005)

crucho a dit:
			
		

> Conclusion :
> aucun des deux n'est ouvert...


Eh bien non, ils ne sont définitivement pas compatibles


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien non, ils ne sont définitivement pas compatibles




oui mais c'est fatiguant a la longue    

aujourd'hui j'ai envoyé un cv .doc compatible wind xp
il m'ont repondu de leur envoyer un format word   
d'un coup je leur ai rennvoyé en pdf


----------



## NightWalker (30 Septembre 2005)

crucho a dit:
			
		

> En fait si je comprend bien :
> 1° - les utilisateurs de Mac ne sont pas ouverts aux discussions si on touche à leur systeme
> 2° - les utilisateurs de PC ne sont pas ouverts aux discussions si on touche à leur systeme
> Conclusion :
> aucun des deux n'est ouvert...


Non mais je crois que tu as mal compris...

Jusque là  OS X ne tourne que sur les Mac PPC, maintenant OS X tourne aussi sur des processeurs x86, mais uniquement pour les machines x86 d'Apple. Tu veux que Apple développe en plus un autre OS pour les machines x86, mais il y a déja Windows. Parce que vois tu un OS n'est pas tout, il faut aussi des logiciels sans lesquels un OS n'est rien. Parce que sinon, il suffirait à Apple d'ouvrir OS X aux autres machines x86... c'est quand même plus simple que d'être obligé de fabriquer un autre logiciel.

Tu veux un OS sur les PC qui est moins sensible aux virus que Windows, mais tu as déjà Linux, qui est un cousin proche d'OS X. Tous les deux font partie de la grande famille Unix...


----------



## NightWalker (30 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui mais c'est fatiguant a la longue
> 
> aujourd'hui j'ai envoyé un cv .doc compatible wind xp
> il m'ont repondu de leur envoyer un format word
> d'un coup je leur ai rennvoyé en pdf


Et ils l'ont accepté... trop forte la Princess...


----------



## crucho (30 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Non mais je crois que tu as mal compris...
> 
> Jusque là  OS X ne tourne que sur les Mac PPC, maintenant OS X tourne aussi sur des processeurs x86, mais uniquement pour les machines x86 d'Apple. Tu veux que Apple développe en plus un autre OS pour les machines x86, mais il y a déja Windows. Parce que vois tu un OS n'est pas tout, il faut aussi des logiciels sans lesquels un OS n'est rien. Parce que sinon, il suffirait à Apple d'ouvrir OS X aux autres machines x86... c'est quand même plus simple que d'être obligé de fabriquer un autre logiciel.
> 
> Tu veux un OS sur les PC qui est moins sensible aux virus que Windows, mais tu as déjà Linux, qui est un cousin proche d'OS X. Tous les deux font partie de la grande famille Unix...



Moi je disais ça simplement parce que un copain qui est sur PC (ca reste un copain quand meme) reve d'avoir Mac OSX. Seulement, il ne peut pas se payer un Mac... Et ne me dites pas que ce n'est pas cher un Mac s'il vous plait. Je sais qu'a machine équivalente, le Mac reste compétitif mais comparé à une machine d'assembleur, il n'y a pas photo.
Bref, voila ce que je disais..... Bien mal m'en a prit !


----------



## NightWalker (1 Octobre 2005)

Oui on comprend bien ce problème... mais tu sais très bien que développer un autre OS spécifique pour PC ne rapportera rien à Apple. Disons que ça existe, ton copain ou d'autres l'installe sur son PC, encore faut il avoir des logiciels dessus pour pouvoir l'utiliser. Donc aucun intérêt du tout pour Apple, en plus il ne gagne rien en retour... Une chose que tu dois savoir est que l'OS et les logiciels Apple ne sont que des valeurs ajoutées aux machines Apple. Et c'est sur les ventes de ces machines que Apple arrive à gagner de l'argent. La preuve est que ces logiciels et OS d'Apple sont livrés gratuitement sur les nouvelles machines Apple.

Comme je t'ai déjà dit il y a des distributions Linux aussi...


----------



## crucho (1 Octobre 2005)

Ca fait plaisir une réponse intelligente!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

et y'a pas de petits plaisirs. Fais toi du bien 

N'empêche. T'as du bol. On a 36800 crétins de membres et un seul intello. D'habitude, il met beaucoup plus de temps que ça à trouver les réponses auxquelles il doit répondre. Moi je dis t'as du bol


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes vraiment aimables avec les confrères.
> pourquoi pas là


 Mactouch, ça compte pas.


----------



## NightWalker (1 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> et y'a pas de petits plaisirs. Fais toi du bien
> 
> N'empêche. T'as du bol. On a 36800 crétins de membres et un seul intello. D'habitude, il met beaucoup plus de temps que ça à trouver les réponses auxquelles il doit répondre. Moi je dis t'as du bol


j'aurais bien aimé mettre le sourire radieux de ton chat à la place de   un sourire du genre... miaaammmmmmmmmm....


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2005)

crucho a dit:
			
		

> Moi je disais ça simplement parce que un copain qui est sur PC (ca reste un copain quand meme) reve d'avoir Mac OSX. Seulement, il ne peut pas se payer un Mac... Et ne me dites pas que ce n'est pas cher un Mac s'il vous plait. Je sais qu'a machine équivalente, le Mac reste compétitif mais comparé à une machine d'assembleur, il n'y a pas photo.
> Bref, voila ce que je disais..... Bien mal m'en a prit !


Non, tu t'es fait un peu chambrer mais sans mauvaises intentions, j'imagine.
Les arguments présentés par NightWalker sont pertinents.
Mais certes un Mac, le designe de osx et des machines, les iApps et tout le tralala... Ca attire, ça donne envie. Pour ma part j'y ai succombé il y a une quinzaine d'années et pour être honnête, j'ai acheté pour la première fois cette année une machine au catalogue. Avant, pour des raisons de budget, je me suis toujours contenté de machines sorties de la gamme, de machines d'expo... LC, power je sais plus quoi, imac g3 flower power. Toujours un cran en retard, toujours celles que les autres ne voulaient pas.
Mais j'ai pu vivre l'expérience Mac.

Aujourd'hui, je travaille comme responsable de formation informatique et je n'ai toujours pas de Mac au boulot, et il a fallu batailler, convaincre mon collègue pour qu'il accepte des serveurs sous Linux en plus de serveurs sous Windows (alors que lui même utilise Linux... va comprendre).

Enfin, bref, si ton copain veut un Mac, il doit savoir qu'il paiera plus que le matériel, il paiera pour le design, et une expérience utilisateur incomparable. Comme un amateur de hifi qui acheterait BO au lieu de Sony.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

Et moi je dis que les questions techniques dans le bar, c'est pas une bonne idée. A moins que l'on ait envie de se faire chambrer...


----------



## fantomas007 (1 Octobre 2005)

surtout si les clients ont un verre de trop dans le nez!  hips... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais bien aimé mettre le sourire radieux de ton chat à la place de   un sourire du genre... miaaammmmmmmmmm....


 Ah  il est chouette hein ? Avec de la viande de nioubes sur les dents  un bonheur.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

fantomas007 a dit:
			
		

> surtout si les clients ont un verre de trop dans le nez!  hips... :rateau:


 Ben d'un autre côté, c'est un bar quand même


----------



## crucho (1 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Comme un amateur de hifi qui acheterait BO au lieu de Sony.



Exactement mais tu sais, comme pas mal de gens, il a juste besoin d'un ordinateur pour aller sur internet, faire ses comptes, taper du courrier... Des trucs classiques qui ne demandent pas forcément un Mac. Alors, comme il a pas le sous pour le moment (j'espere pour lui que ca ne va pas durer) et qu'il a d'autres priorités, il va faire comme 95 % des utilisateurs d'ordinateur, il va rester sur un PC en gardant dans sa tête cette envie d'avoir un Mac....

PS : j'aimerai bien une chaine BO, mais je ne peux pas, j'ai d'autres priorités....


----------



## crucho (1 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je dis que les questions techniques dans le bar, c'est pas une bonne idée. A moins que l'on ait envie de se faire chambrer...


Moi quand je vais dans un bar je parle de tout...


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2005)

crucho a dit:
			
		

> PS : j'aimerai bien une chaine BO, mais je ne peux pas, j'ai d'autres priorités....


Attitude saine et constructive.

Ciao.


----------



## fantomas007 (1 Octobre 2005)

il peut acheter un d'occasion (les macs perdent nettement moins de valeur qu'un PC) ou aussi acheter sur le refurb, parfois il y a de bonnes affaires!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2005)

Et pour complèter les propos de Starmac, le bar est l'endroit de MacGe où les sujets sérieux sont généralement trollés à tour de posts s'ils parlent "technique" (et je suis pas le dernier à y aller !  ). Dans les forums "conseil", il y en à un consacré au "switch" et aux switcheurs. La bas, tu aurais pu espérer avoir des infos, et un peu de sérieux. Ici, c'est le bar, on y vient surtout pour "décompresser" en déconnant un max, sauf iMax, qui n'existe pas.


----------



## quetzalk (1 Octobre 2005)

fantomas007 a dit:
			
		

> il peut acheter un d'occasion (les macs perdent nettement moins de valeur qu'un PC...



...ceci car ils restent globalement utilisables à 100 % même agés de 2-3 ans et plus selon les usages et pourvu que le pote ne soit pas un gamer acharné qui veut jouer à Doom VI en 7440 x 3588 tout à fond. 
Autrement dit un G3 fin de série (400/600 Mhz) ou un G4 normalement constitué sont très largement plus que suffisants à faire le train train informatique "de base" dans un grand confort, sous OS 10.3 au moins (Tiger je sais pas). Et ce à pas cher. Une BMW d'occase ou une Logan neuve ? Ben ça dépend et ça ne se critique pas.


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2005)

fantomas007 a dit:
			
		

> il peut acheter un d'occasion (les macs perdent nettement moins de valeur qu'un PC) ou aussi acheter sur le refurb, parfois il y a de bonnes affaires!


Oui, oui, c'est sur mais ça, c'est une attitude de vieux comme moi.
Le premier j'ai dépensé tout ce que j'avais pour l'avoir neuf ! Mon (onomatopée proprement nancéenne)... un vrai LC avec un écran couleur 12" et une imprimante StyleWriter NB. Le tout pour un montant avoisinant les 15000 Francs en 1992 !
Ne me demandez pas combien de ram et la taille du DD, je préfère ne pas en parler  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

crucho a dit:
			
		

> Moi quand je vais dans un bar je parle de tout...


 Moi dans un bar, je bois de tout  Au mieux. Au pire, je fais de mon mieux  Sinon ici, c'est pas _un_ bar. C'est *le* bar. Nuance subtile aux fragrances incongrues qui peut paraître anodine mais qui ne l'est pas. Et toc.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ...ceci car ils restent globalement utilisables à 100 % même agés de 2-3 ans et plus selon les usages et pourvu que le pote ne soit pas un gamer acharné qui veut jouer à Doom VI en 7440 x 3588 tout à fond.
> Autrement dit un G3 fin de série (400/600 Mhz) ou un G4 normalement constitué sont très largement plus que suffisants à faire le train train informatique "de base" dans un grand confort, sous OS 10.3 au moins (Tiger je sais pas). Et ce à pas cher. Une BMW d'occase ou une Logan neuve ? Ben ça dépend et ça ne se critique pas.


 Ça dépend, ça dépasse. Forcément.

(rabat-joie !!!!   )


----------



## crucho (1 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi dans un bar, je bois de tout


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et pour complèter les propos de Starmac, le bar est l'endroit de MacGe où les sujets sérieux sont généralement trollés à tour de posts s'ils parlent "technique"


Ben quoi ? Je n'aurais donc rien compris ?
Moi je déconne où je peux et je parle sérieux si je peux...
C'est pas comme ça qu'on fait ?


----------



## quetzalk (1 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ne me demandez pas combien de ram et la taille du DD, je préfère ne pas en parler  :rose:



Ah ouais ? Faisons un essai :
- combien de RAM il avait ?
- quelle taille faisait le disque dur ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

Ah ben ça y est. Tu te dérides ? Tu vois, après deux trois verres on parle moins, et tout va mieux 

Allez ! C'est la mienne !


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2005)

ram ????? ne sais plus
DD 20 Mo ? peut-être


----------



## crucho (1 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais ? Faisons un essai :
> - combien de RAM il avait ?
> - quelle taille faisait le disque dur ?


 Vous etes cons mais drole !!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi dans un bar, je bois de tout  Au mieux. Au pire, je fais de mon mieux  Sinon ici, c'est pas _un_ bar. C'est *le* bar. Nuance subtile aux fragrances incongrues qui peut paraître anodine mais qui ne l'est pas. Et toc.



et où sont les toilettes


----------



## crucho (1 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> ram ????? ne sais plus
> DD 20 Mo ? peut-être


2 Mo de Ram

http://www.aventure-apple.com/ordis/lc.html


----------



## quetzalk (1 Octobre 2005)

Tiens pour parler sérieux, mon premier mac rien qu'à moi que j'ai eu, c'était un Quadra 650 acheté 1600 FF d'occase, en 1998  :sleep:  :mouais: (68040 à 33 Mhz, DD 160 Mo, RAM 8 ou 16 Mo je sais pus...  :rateau: ). 
Ben j'étais tout content, fier de faire tourner OS 7.6.1 et Netscape 2 sur cette antique et vénérable machine, même si mes amis windozistes me crevaient les pneus de la voiture et que les gamins me jetaient des pierres dans la rue  :love:  :love:   .


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2005)

Non je me rappelle : 2 Mo de Ram 40 de DD et j'avais ajouté une carte sur le port PDS (encore un truc Apple à la noix comme le NuBus) pour tenter d'accélérer le LC.
Ca me revient : un coprocesseur arithmétique !!! des trucs qu'on n'imagine plus 10 ans plus tard...
la honte...


----------



## fantomas007 (1 Octobre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et où sont les toilettes



au fond à gauche!


----------



## quetzalk (1 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> la honte...



Bah nan pourquoi la honte ? c'est un peu la vie non ?   
On en rigolera de nos gigahertz dans pas si longtemps... 
Mais l'effet d'échelle est toujours rigolo : j'ai débuté avec un DD de 160 Mo (et des SyQuest  :sick: ), là j'ai 160 *Go*  .
Est-ce que je fais _vraiment_ plus de choses avec ? pas si sûr...


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2005)

fantomas007 a dit:
			
		

> au fond à gauche!


Et pourquoi pas à droite ? Hein ?

Ah zut, on parle plus de politique...


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que je fais _vraiment_ plus de choses avec ? pas si sûr...


Moi SI !
Mais tu fais ce que tu veux


----------



## quetzalk (1 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Moi SI !
> Mais tu fais ce que tu veux



Si, si à l'époque je faisais déjà de la 3D pour X-Plane, du montage vidéo, gravais des DVD - en regardais aussi, et des jouais à des FPS avec des effets de lumière de ouf... Si, si... Enfin je crois, hein, c'était y a longtemps maintenant petit, ma mémoire...


----------



## crucho (1 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Si, si à l'époque je faisais déjà de la 3D pour X-Plane, du montage vidéo, gravais des DVD - en regardais aussi, et des jouais à des FPS avec des effets de lumière de ouf... Si, si... Enfin je crois, hein, c'était y a longtemps maintenant petit, ma mémoire...


Je resterai bien toute la nuit car c'est très drole mais j'ai sommeil....


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> c'était y a longtemps maintenant petit,


Oui, je sais, la taille moyenne des italiens...
Mais est-ce bien la peine d'en rajouter


----------



## NightWalker (1 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ... DVD ... FPS...


Moi je suis plutôt NCIS... NIH... ( je reviens je cherche mon TéléPoche  )  VIP... HEX... SG1...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et où sont les toilettes



Ça dépend (oui, ça dépasse, je sais) de la fréquentation. Parfois c'est sur place. Parfois, c'est DTC. Parfois y'en a pas. Et c'est là que ça devient coton. Parce qu'au premier qui arrive et qui te fait chier, ben t'es dans la merde ! Et là, comme par enchantement, tu te retrouves dans la première situation. Finalement, c'est bien foutu la vie non ?


----------



## crucho (1 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend (oui, ça dépasse, je sais) de la fréquentation. Parfois c'est sur place. Parfois, c'est DTC. Parfois y'en a pas. Et c'est là que ça devient coton. Parce qu'au premier qui arrive et qui te fait chier, ben t'es dans la merde ! Et là, comme par enchantement, tu te retrouves dans la première situation. Finalement, c'est bien foutu la vie non ?


T'as pas dormi cette nuit ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2005)

crucho a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas dormi cette nuit ?



Les chats, ça vit la nuit


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

Je ne dors jamais, c'est une perte de temps. Et pi j'avais du ménage.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Octobre 2005)

*Tu sais ce qu'est*
un FASS sergent-chef Crucho ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

Au fait ? C'est lequel des 6 ton monastère ? J'ai un préféré, je serais bien venu boire une chopine si le hasard avait bien fait les choses


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Au fait ? C'est lequel des 6 ton monastère ? J'ai un préféré, je serais bien venu boire une chopine si le hasard avait bien fait les choses




*Ach du lieber Gott*
Westmalle


 :rose: 
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

Ah. Moi c'est Orval plutôt. (non, pas le chien). Le rapport à l'ancienne abbaye, tout ça. Mais bon sang. Rien n'est à jeter en la matière de toutes façons


----------



## SveDec (1 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> ( je reviens je cherche mon TéléPoche  )


Télé Z c'est mieux :love:


----------



## NightWalker (1 Octobre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Télé Z c'est mieux :love:


Oui mais dans TéléPoche il y a des ragots et pipol, c'est pour mes copines  (t'as vu)


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais dans TéléPoche il y a des ragots et pipol, c'est pour mes copines  (t'as vu)



c'est surtout "ragots et pipot" !


----------



## SveDec (2 Octobre 2005)

Ah mais dans Télé Z ya des pages pipol, news télél, cuisine, etc.
C'est vraiment ... c'est vraiment du Télé Z quoi :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2005)

L'avantage, c'est que dans Télé Z, ces pages là, tu économise l'S à la fin, elles sont généralement au nombre de une. Il est d'ailleurs à noter que c'est la principale raison qui m'a fait choisir ce programme, avant même son prix.


----------



## crucho (2 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu sais ce qu'est*
> un FASS sergent-chef Crucho ?


non.....


----------



## NightWalker (2 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> L'avantage, c'est que dans Télé Z, ces pages là, tu économise l'S à la fin, elles sont généralement au nombre de une. Il est d'ailleurs à noter que c'est la principale raison qui m'a fait choisir ce programme, avant même son prix.


Ouaiiss mais t'as pas la toph de britneï spirsse en color quarendrichromie de la mort... :rose:


----------



## NightWalker (2 Octobre 2005)

crucho a dit:
			
		

> non.....


T'as vu t'as quand même réussie à faire un fil de 5 pages déjà...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Ouaiiss mais t'as pas la toph de britneï spirsse en color quarendrichromie de la mort... :rose:



Ben, de toute façon, je l'aurais pas non plus dans un autre prog, ma femme l'arracherait et la saccagerait sauvagement avant que je puisse la voir !


----------



## NightWalker (3 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, de toute façon, je l'aurais pas non plus dans un autre prog, ma femme l'arracherait et la saccagerait sauvagement avant que je puisse la voir !



D'ailleurs en parlant du titre de ton poste, t'as vu Monica Belucci dans le dernier de Bertrand Blier ?? :love: :love: :love:

Tu crois que ta femme te laissera voir ce film sans le bandeau sur les yeux


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, de toute façon, je l'aurais pas non plus dans un autre prog, ma femme l'arracherait et la saccagerait sauvagement avant que je puisse la voir !




*Tiens, je pense à un truc.*
Vu ton humour décapant dont tu nous abreuves d'ailleurs abondamment sur ces forums...

Comment se fait-il que ta femme et tes enfants ne soient pas partis ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs en parlant du titre de ton poste, t'as vu Monica Belucci dans le dernier de Bertrand Blier ?? :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Tu crois que ta femme te laissera voir ce film sans le bandeau sur les yeux




[MODE=Ombre_d'un_doute]hum !  :mouais:   [/MODE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens, je pense à un truc.*
> Vu ton humour décapant dont tu nous abreuves d'ailleurs abondamment sur ces forums...
> 
> Comment se fait-il que ta femme et tes enfants ne soient pas partis ?



Cet humour n'est pas ma seule qualité


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Cet humour n'est pas ma seule qualité




*Dans le cas présent*
peut-on parler de "qualité" ?




 :hein:


----------



## quetzalk (3 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dans le cas présent*
> peut-on parler de "qualité" ?
> 
> 
> ...




 c'est chaud ce matin...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dans le cas présent*
> peut-on parler de "qualité" ?
> 
> 
> ...



Tu connais le proverbe : "on aime ... ou pas, mais on dit pas Beurk"


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

donc   si je comprends bien   

apple ne fabriquepas un OS pour PC pour eviter un divorce familiale a cause de monica?     

dans ce cas , il faudrait plutot le remercier , non ?


----------



## iKool (3 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc   si je comprends bien
> 
> apple ne fabriquepas un OS pour PC pour eviter un divorce familiale a cause de monica?
> 
> dans ce cas , il faudrait plutot le remercier , non ?


Dans les usines, ce sont des OS qui fabriquent les PCs.


----------



## quetzalk (3 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Dans les usines, ce sont des OS qui fabriquent les PCs.



d'autant que le PC semble tombé sur un os aux dernières électi... oups  :rose: ah oui c'est vrai pas de po... ? hein ? que je sors, bon d'accoooord...


----------



## iKool (3 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> d'autant que le PC semble tombé sur un os aux dernières électi... oups  :rose: ah oui c'est vrai pas de po... ? hein ? que je sors, bon d'accoooord...


Hé, j'ai rien dit sur les OS dans les usines, hein ? Je n'ai pas d'avis sur la question ! JE NE FAIS PAS DE POLITIQUE !!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Octobre 2005)

*La question des OS*
nous fait tomber sur un os...



 :hein: 
 :rateau: 


 :bebe:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La question des OS*
> nous fait tomber sur un os...
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que là, c'est OSé



(_tu vois, qu'on peut_)


----------



## NightWalker (3 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que là, c'est OSé
> 
> 
> 
> (_tu vois, qu'on peut_)




Tiens je viens de remarquer un truc dans ta signature...

Tu es le papa du magnifique panther au pellage noir ????


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je viens de remarquer un truc dans ta signature...
> 
> Tu es le papa du magnifique panther au pellage noir ????



Nan, c'est la magnifique panthère noire (  Tibo) qui est l'auteur de l'animation admirable de ma signature, qui était bêtement inerte avant son intervention.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

Ça vous dérangerait de rester dans le sujet oui ou merde ??? :mouais:










    
(punaise !! je la fais super bien celle-là  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça vous dérangerait de rester dans le sujet oui ou merde ??? :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh ! T'as vu le sujet ? T'y resterait, toi, dans un sujet comme ça ? 

C'est vrai, que tu le fais bien, on se sent tout nioube, quand tu fais ça !  :rateau:


----------

